# 1689 LBCF Commentary



## Jesus is my friend (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey

I just wanted to recommend this fine commentary of the LBCF by Dr. Sam Waldron out of Southern Baptist Theological Seminary,he does a great job with this masterpiece check it out if you enjoy this confession you will be blessed


Grace and Peace to you
Brian
A Modern Exposition of 1689 Baptist Confession of Faith (Paperback) :: Creeds & Confessions :: Doctrine/Theology :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books and Resources for Christians


----------

